# Pt 140 trigger pull?



## hpi09 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi to all i am new to the forum so hello first hope all is well. I purchased a taurus PT-140 Mill. Pro a few years back I love the guy never any problems the only thing is there away to make the trigger pull shorter? Any help would be great Thanks


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

hpi09 said:


> Hi to all i am new to the forum so hello first hope all is well. I purchased a taurus PT-140 Mill. Pro a few years back I love the guy never any problems the only thing is there away to make the trigger pull shorter? Any help would be great Thanks


I don't think so, but someone may chime-in here and say different. As far I know they are not adjustable. It seems as if you take up slack forever, then when you think nothing is going to happen BANG!! Once you get used to it's not a problem. The plus side is the reset is pretty short, so a fast 2nd shot is doable. My PT140 does exactly the same thing. A PT111 we borrowed to shoot did the same thing. I think all Mil Pro's triggers are the same.

BTW, Welcome to the forum!! You might try this forum also http://www.taurusarmed.net/forums/index.php


----------



## hpi09 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for your quick response. I guess it just takes a little getting used to.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

hpi09 said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I guess it just takes a little getting used to.


Yeah, I think it does. Once I got used to mine, I shoot well with it. Good luck, and stick with it.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## gunmaker (Aug 17, 2009)

*trigger pull pt 140 pro.*



hpi09 said:


> Hi to all i am new to the forum so hello first hope all is well. I purchased a taurus PT-140 Mill. Pro a few years back I love the guy never any problems the only thing is there away to make the trigger pull shorter? Any help would be great Thanks


I did a lot of study on mine It had long gritty trigger pull when i first got it. looks like to me if you change trigger pull length that it would not function quite right in other ways. I did work on the heavy pull part,and polished the firing striker chanel with very good results. da very smooth pull. sa very easy and c lean. made a lot of difference. I love this little gun will shoot any combo of ammo witout a hitch.Now i'm working on a completely new type of sites for it. Don't like the heine 8's.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The length of travel can't be shortened on that model. Being the type of action of that weapon it needs that length of pull to function properly.


----------

